# PROJECt:skunk



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

http://www.cardomain.com/id/konfuzion3 

These are just some before and after pics of my project. Page 1 are the before pics and page 2 are the after pics. I Got tired of the whole RICE MY RIDE LOOK, so i decided to take it back to it's roots. It's still not finished...YET, but then again who actually knows what the word FINISHED means anyway! 

Let me know what you think. All comments are appreciated.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

cool car ... it didnt look that bad before  

and now the car look nice and clean .. the only thing i woulda had done different is make a 98sentra CF grill

:thumbup:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice ..where did u pick up the mirros?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

OmegaManEX said:


> cool car ... it didnt look that bad before
> 
> and now the car look nice and clean .. the only thing i woulda had done different is make a 98sentra CF grill
> 
> :thumbup:


GTP International is in the process of making a 98 oem Sentra Grill. It should be out in about three months. I will get that one also when they release it.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

JayL1967 said:


> Nice ..where did u pick up the mirros?



GTP International.(importfan.com)


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

konfuzion3 said:


> GTP International is in the process of making a 98 oem Sentra Grill. It should be out in about three months. I will get that one also when they release it.


COOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

<------ customer #1 for that right here


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Ok why all the fake Nismo stickers? K3 Tune? Do you even have any major Nismo parts?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Ok why all the fake Nismo stickers? K3 Tune? Do you even have any major Nismo parts?





konfuzion3 said:


> ........... I Got tired of the whole RICE MY RIDE LOOK, so i decided to take it back to it's roots. It's still not finished...


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Ok why all the fake Nismo stickers? K3 Tune? Do you even have any major Nismo parts?



K3tune, is short for KONFUZION3 Tuning, and as far as fake NISMO stickers, there aren't any... page 2 is what it looks like now.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

OmegaManEX said:


>



Thanks.... :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I like it both ways, You selling the kit?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> I like it both ways, You selling the kit?



Sold it already, but if you need a kit, I can get you one. DIRT CHEAP!!!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice!! I love the 2 page look of the car. Love that 98 200sx grill. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Ok why all the fake Nismo stickers? K3 Tune? Do you even have any major Nismo parts?


  In my mind, he's supporting NISSAN by putting Nismo on there. Quit giving him SH*t for it!


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Timbo said:


> In my mind, he's supporting NISSAN by putting Nismo on there. Quit giving him SH*t for it!



Thanks for the comments... :cheers:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> Thanks for the comments... :cheers:




Even though it was covered in NISMO graphics, I was still getting "nice Honda" compliments...I still get the same thing without them. One guy even thought it was an Integra.... Honduhhhh! :loser:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

konfuzion3 said:


> Even though it was covered in NISMO graphics, I was still getting "nice Honda" compliments...I still get the same thing without them. One guy even thought it was an Integra.... Honduhhhh! :loser:


Thats crazy, what kind of prices are you talking about getting a kit for dirt cheap..Could you get fenders also


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Thats crazy, what kind of prices are you talking about getting a kit for dirt cheap..Could you get fenders also



$300 dollars for a full body kit.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

very good grass hoper :thumbup: (wax on wax off lol)
i like it both ways..................WHAT PAINT DID U USE ON THE SE-R! :waving: !


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> very good grass hoper :thumbup: (wax on wax off lol)
> i like it both ways..................WHAT PAINT DID U USE ON THE SE-R! :waving: !


The wheels were powder coated.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

its very nice, looked good before except for the wing, now it just looks better...


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

looking good man! keep up the work!


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Great job, I really liked it both ways, just like everyone else. I have seen those seats on ebay, but was sceptical to buy them, because of mounting and comfortability issues. How do you like them? and did they come with brackets and sliders?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> The wheels were powder coated.


damn.............. well what color where they powder coated? it is just black? its looks like a little grey maybe? all i know is they are beautiful super super great finish :thumbup: keep goin in that direction with the car it looks out standing.........under hood shots?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> damn.............. well what color where they powder coated? it is just black? its looks like a little grey maybe? all i know is they are beautiful super super great finish :thumbup: keep goin in that direction with the car it looks out standing.........under hood shots?



The seats came with sliders, but no brackets. They have the brackets on ebay and they're around 45 dollars for the pair. They fit with a few cuss words! As for comfort, I like them alot, especially for long drives. They fully recline, allowing access to the backseats.

As for the wheels, they were powder coated gloss black. They are very shiny. :thumbup: I will have some under hood shots later. I have to give my engine a bath. It's so dirty, that when you open the hood, dustdevils fly out!!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> It's so dirty, that when you open the hood, dustdevils fly out!!!


hehehe i have sand all up in the braces under the hood skin so when u open it, it sounds like one of those toys for little kids lol


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmm quick question how did u powder coat the center caps on the wheels? wouldnt they melt?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> hmmmmmmmmm quick question how did u powder coat the center caps on the wheels? wouldnt they melt?



The center caps were were sandeddown and rattle canned with gloss black Krylon.

KRYLON...the official paint of DO IT YOUSELFERS !!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> KRYLON...the official paint of DO IT YOUSELFERS !!


hell yes! krylon is easly the best spray paint i have ever used.................................dries fast looks good and dosent gunk up :thumbup: ok good i can use that, im gona sand blast my wheels (painted them flat black.....krylon what else :cheers: ) and use......gloss black? super gloss? nd polish the tiny little lip that is there i think that will lokk extremly good. iv accually never used gloss spray paint lol i normally stick to the flat/satin but ill try it out. thanks for the info and keep that car goin in that direction its super clean i love it. and thanks for not puting a humoguss tach in it :thumbup:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> hell yes! krylon is easly the best spray paint i have ever used.................................dries fast looks good and dosent gunk up :thumbup: ok good i can use that, im gona sand blast my wheels (painted them flat black.....krylon what else :cheers: ) and use......gloss black? super gloss? nd polish the tiny little lip that is there i think that will lokk extremly good. iv accually never used gloss spray paint lol i normally stick to the flat/satin but ill try it out. thanks for the info and keep that car goin in that direction its super clean i love it. and thanks for not puting a humoguss tach in it :thumbup:



5" Tachs are so 90"s!!!


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> hell yes! krylon is easly the best spray paint i have ever used.................................dries fast looks good and dosent gunk up :thumbup: ok good i can use that, im gona sand blast my wheels (painted them flat black.....krylon what else :cheers: ) and use......gloss black? super gloss? nd polish the tiny little lip that is there i think that will lokk extremly good. iv accually never used gloss spray paint lol i normally stick to the flat/satin but ill try it out. thanks for the info and keep that car goin in that direction its super clean i love it. and thanks for not puting a humoguss tach in it :thumbup:




Be sure to wet sand between coats, for a smooth finish. When you are finished, use a clear coat (Krylon makes it also) and wet sand and polish it.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn

i think ive found another B14 to put on my faves list
i love it


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> damn
> 
> i think ive found another B14 to put on my faves list
> i love it



Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> damn
> 
> i think ive found another B14 to put on my faves list
> i love it


..........radio do you have a cardomian site?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nah
probably get one soon tho

dont get a chance to get online much, cept for at work


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

konfuzion3 said:


> $300 dollars for a full body kit.


Shipped?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Shipped?



$440 shipped.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

konfuzion3 said:


> $440 shipped.


I could get a kit for around 360-380 shipped


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> I could get a kit for around 360-380 shipped



I'll match it!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I like it better now than it was then. Your car looks real clean now. Looks a lot like my white 200, only difference is mine had a Syndicate c/f grill and I have powdercoated white SE-R wheels instead of black. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

wickedsr20 said:


> I like it better now than it was then. Your car looks real clean now. Looks a lot like my white 200, only difference is mine had a Syndicate c/f grill and I have powdercoated white SE-R wheels instead of black. Keep up the good work man.



Any pics?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Guys, keep the "SELLING" and "BUYING" stuff in the classifieds or the PM's. NOT HERE!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

iv got an idea for you.....why dont you have the people that made your grill make you a matching rear reflector?!
edit: woops! you have a 200 lol i forgot


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> iv got an idea for you.....why dont you have the people that made your grill make you a matching rear reflector?!
> edit: woops! you have a 200 lol i forgot



Actually, they might be able to make that whole center piece for the 200sx, thanks for the idea! :cheers: 

As for the Sentra, how many would be interested in getting a carbon fiber overlay to cover up that damn reflector...it isn't like you use the damn thing anyway!! :thumbup:

If there's enough of you , I can probably have my boss start making them...remember, I need a demand before they can be made. No one has to put up any money either. Just need a demand from the Sentra and 200sx followers. I work for a company that's a world supplier of aerodynamic parts, so we don't need money up front to have parts made.

Remember...If you want it made, ask me, and I'll bug the guys here to get it made, they usually listen to me! :thumbup:


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

Just seen your car, very nice :thumbup: 
but whats under the hood


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> Just seen your car, very nice :thumbup:
> but whats under the hood



An engine!!! :thumbup: LOL


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

SE-Rious Rider said:


> Just seen your car, very nice :thumbup:
> but whats under the hood



Just kiddin'!

I have an Injen intake, OBX header, Hyper Ground, NGK plugs and wires, strut bar, and Mobil 1 fluids.


----------



## soc0mplex (Nov 14, 2004)

nice car bro


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

soc0mplex said:


> nice car bro


Thanks... :thumbup:


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> An engine!!! :thumbup: LOL


Very Funny :dumbass: lol
keep up the good work.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

For the one who asked about what's under the hood

*Bragging Rights * 
Est. Horsepower: 135
Weight: 2300

*Performance Modifications * 
Brake Upgrades: Power Slot
Engine Components: NGK
Exhaust: Magnaflow
Header: OBX
Intake: Injen
Performance Chip: Stillen
Shocks: KYB
Springs: Eibach
Strut Bars: Custom

*Major Upgrades:* port and polish 



Nice ride man, nicely done.Two thumbs up :thumbup: :thumbup: 

It would be better if you put up more pics of the interior and engine.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

stillen chip? port and polish?

i like the originality in that car. i wish they hadnt have done the carbon fiber OVER the nissan sign on the grille, but other than that, i like it alot.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> stillen chip? port and polish?
> 
> i like the originality in that car. i wish they hadnt have done the carbon fiber OVER the nissan sign on the grille, but other than that, i like it alot.


The grill was molded from the oem 98 200SX grill. The place where the badge goes is made like that. I might put my flat black badges on it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> The grill was molded from the oem 98 200SX grill. The place where the badge goes is made like that. I might put my flat black badges on it.


..........omg you painted your flat black too.......... jesus this is scary :waving:
but since you have a black and white theme goin i think if you painted the emblems white it would look awsome with the carbon fiber. maybe you could paint the "nissan" inside the badge black that would look even better but take a long time and a steady hand


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ..........omg you painted your flat black too.......... jesus this is scary :waving:
> but since you have a black and white theme goin i think if you painted the emblems white it would look awsome with the carbon fiber. maybe you could paint the "nissan" inside the badge black that would look even better but take a long time and a steady hand



What are you...my evil, sliver, four door twin? :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i painted the 'Nissan' in my emblem aztec red
just used the little pen attachment on the touch up paint you buy from auto zone

if you can color and stay in the lines...
its super easy


on a side note
a pic of all 3 of our cars together would be damn cool
(yeah its a shitty pic, but you get the idea)


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> i painted the 'Nissan' in my emblem aztec red
> just used the little pen attachment on the touch up paint you buy from auto zone
> 
> if you can color and stay in the lines...
> ...


Since we cant get them together, how about posting them here together, but seperatly? I can't post but i'm sure you can pull it off somehow! :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you need better pics, and i need a better one that shows my wheels more
















you need a cardomain site! i want to see the front, back, rear, inside, under hood all of it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

konfuzion3 said:


> The grill was molded from the oem 98 200SX grill. The place where the badge goes is made like that. I might put my flat black badges on it.



oh.....i see. good work


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> you need better pics, and i need a better one that shows my wheels more


Damn camera phones! :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

radio you should take the black vynal off the b piller that would look real good same for you konfusion...........what are your names lol


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

actually mine are painted gloss black
(the vynil had some tears/holes in it)
so id have to strip and repaint in red

but i like it black, because eventually i'll get the windows tinted, and it'll look smoother i think


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> actually mine are painted gloss black
> (the vynil had some tears/holes in it)
> so id have to strip and repaint in red
> 
> but i like it black, because eventually i'll get the windows tinted, and it'll look smoother i think


oh ok yea thats cool. i thought that if it was the vynal it should be red but the gloss black looks good to i just hate the cheesy look of the vynal


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah
i really got to get some good pics with a good camera


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> radio you should take the black vynal off the b piller that would look real good same for you konfusion...........what are your names lol



I'm gonna do my pillars in cf. By the way my name is Victor, but you can call me Master, Grasshopper! (j/k)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> I'm gonna do my pillars in cf. By the way my name is Victor, but you can call me Master, Grasshopper! (j/k)


oooo
i want some CF pillar covers


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> radio you should take the black vynal off the b piller that would look real good same for you konfusion...........what are your names lol



I have a pic of my 98, yes, I said 98. This is my 2nd 200SX! I just can't post it. Anyone wanna do it for me?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn
thats way too wierd 
i had a black 98 SE-R before i got this one


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> damn
> thats way too wierd
> i had a black 98 SE-R before i got this one


Too much weirdness goin on in here...first me and pete now you...I'm freakin out man... :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea we all the same..........i accualy looking for a 200 :thumbup: cuz i was gona do a auto to manual swap in my sentra but to much can go wrong so im gona look for an se-r................then we can be triplets :cheers: and the b pillar over lays will look awsome!.......hook my boy radio up :thumbup:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> yea we all the same..........i accualy looking for a 200 :thumbup: cuz i was gona do a auto to manual swap in my sentra but to much can go wrong so im gona look for an se-r................then we can be triplets :cheers: and the b pillar over lays will look awsome!.......hook my boy radio up :thumbup:


I need you to post a pic of my 98. PLEASE!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

too bad we all live on opposite ends of the country


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> too bad we all live on opposite ends of the country


I'll be driving through texas on my way to louisiana for christmas. :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

cool
if you come thru dallas we should grab a drink and have a little photo shoot


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> cool
> if you come thru dallas we should grab a drink and have a little photo shoot


god damn me living in maryland................and being 18 lol


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> cool
> if you come thru dallas we should grab a drink and have a little photo shoot



Sounds like a plan! :cheers: 

my 98...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> god damn me living in maryland................and being 18 lol


hehe
we can shop your ride in


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the pic has to be on a web site to post it like car domian or photo bucket you cant link to it from your pc ya tool lol


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> the pic has to be on a web site to post it like car domian or photo bucket you cant link to it from your pc ya tool lol



Go to hell with gasoline draws on! :thumbup:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> Sounds like a plan! :cheers:
> 
> my 98...



My 98 (may it r.i.p)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> Sounds like a plan! :cheers:
> 
> my 98...


oh man.................im sorry but RICE ME RIDE! is right!


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> oh man.................im sorry but RICE ME RIDE! is right!


This is an old pic(back in the 90's) I'll NEVER follow what's trendy EVER again!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> This is an old pic(back in the 90's) I'll NEVER follow what's trendy EVER again!


_*good * _


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> _*good * _



I don't set trip...i set trends!!--- W.C.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

it looks like a track car


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> it looks like a track car



That what it's purpose was.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i dont think track cars run steels on front :thumbup:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i dont think track cars run steels on front :thumbup:


My friend borrowed my fronts. What a great guy I am! :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

victor check out this car :thumup: rotas


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> victor check out this car :thumup: rotas



I saw it a few days ago. I think it's pretty clean. :thumbup:


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

nice car man.....it didn't look bad before but i like it better now


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1slowZ said:


> nice car man.....it didn't look bad before but i like it better now



Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

OmegaManEX said:


> COOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <------ customer #1 for that right here


Damn im getting me one of those too.

Nice ride man.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Damn im getting me one of those too.
> 
> Nice ride man.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Damn im getting me one of those too.
> 
> Nice ride man.


Thanx! As soon as those grills are released, I'll let everyone know. :cheers:


----------

